# Any action at Sykes?



## fishingrsx (Nov 13, 2014)

Anyone been to Sykes lately and catch anything worth while? Planning on making a trip Friday and don't want to drive an hour for nothing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Real Amarillo Palmira (Jun 29, 2016)

Not Bob Sykes in particular, but the whole sound is on fire right now with Spanish Mackerel everywhere and bull reds starting to show up at Three Mile Bridge. You will likely have to sort through a bunch of ladyfish also. I recommend you start as early in the morning as possible as the bite is tougher after the sun gets up. I have not been fishing for trout, but dock talk has it that big ones can be found shallow, early in the morning. Good luck.


----------



## fishingrsx (Nov 13, 2014)

Thanks for the info 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dreamchaser69 (Jul 21, 2015)

was at Sykes on Sunday afternoon. A few white trout, a few red snappers - yes reds ~ but nothing to keep. Also was at Ft. Pickens in the AM through lunch - spanish were tearing it up.


----------



## fishingrsx (Nov 13, 2014)

Dreamchaser69 said:


> was at Sykes on Sunday afternoon. A few white trout, a few red snappers - yes reds ~ but nothing to keep. Also was at Ft. Pickens in the AM through lunch - spanish were tearing it up.




What did you use for bait? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dreamchaser69 (Jul 21, 2015)

fishingrsx said:


> What did you use for bait?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


cut bait, chunk squid, and live shrimp

At Ft. Pickens - was live shrimp and minnows caught at the shore line - free lined out about 30' and between the pier and the old rubble.


----------



## fishingrsx (Nov 13, 2014)

Dreamchaser69 said:


> cut bait, chunk squid, and live shrimp
> 
> 
> 
> At Ft. Pickens - was live shrimp and minnows caught at the shore line - free lined out about 30' and between the pier and the old rubble.




Ok cool gonna give Sykes a try Sunday morning 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dreamchaser69 (Jul 21, 2015)

About 1/3 the way out was the good spots // trout on the outside towards open water // snappers were under the new bridge.


----------

